# Workbench top coating



## mags (Nov 12, 2009)

I am building my first dedicated work bench and I am unsure what to coat it with. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wipe on poly


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BLO


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BLO - penetrates the wood, seals it from moisture,but leaves the surface rough so that work pieces won't be flying around. also super easy to apply.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

While my workbench is still in the planning stages - I'll be going with BLO or something similar. You want the top 'natural' rather than turned into a skating rink.


----------



## Hugh123 (Oct 26, 2009)

I found this article. Maybe it will help. http://www.hardwoodlumberandmore.com/hardwood/Finishing/WorkbenchFinish.html


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

I use wipe-on Poly on the sides, legs, drawers. Then for the top I rubbed in BLO thinned down with paint thinner. I applied a thin coat every day for about 10 days until it wouldn't take any more. Then a light coat every now and then or if I scratch it.

My German grandfather toad me a good craftsmen will build 3 benches in his lifetime, each one better than the last. Good luck with the first one!


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I used Boiled Linseed Oil. Works great.


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I covered my entire bench top with Hard Board (screwed on) then in a couple of years when it gets all dirty and covered with paint, coffee stains, and you can start to tell what I have had for lunch for the past few years, and what ever. I just unscrew the top and replace it.. Bingo a new bench top !! Works Great..


----------



## mags (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to thank all you guys that answered my question. and I see by a 95% majority BLO is the way to go for the top and what ever I want for every other surface. And hugh thanks for the article that helped a lot. thanks again Nick M.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Personally, I use Minwax (I can hear the groans now) Sanding Sealer - which gets re-done every couple of years. Just make sure you let it dry for a week. I also go back and filll any gouges with wood putty and sand it flat first.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

great link, good stuff to know for us rookies


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

What is Baily's Booth Coat?


----------

